# Sore Loser



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well me and Bigfoot (Brian) had a little football bet a couple weeks ago, his mighty Cowboys lost and so he owed me a 5er. Well like that title says he is one sore loser. The SOB tried to take me out for good, and almost did! Good thing I use a PO Box other wise I wouldn't be able to be typing this now. By the way I think that Post Office will be closed for awhile with repairs LOL. First of all, yeah he sent me a 5er! 3 ISOMs plus a great standby smoke in the Mx2 and than a freaking Camacho Liberty! I dodn't even know what year that one is from, the first year they made them maybe? Let me know Brian. Than after the killer 5er he tops it off with a hugh expolison! A box of CAO Brazilia Anacondas. I have yet to have one of these but as you can see from the pics its a great looking smoke!


Thanks Brian, you way overboard on this one brother!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow now THAT is a bomb. 

My hat goes off to you Brian.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

WOw.....Indeed... wow.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

:arghhhh: 
That is crazy, you got nuked. Very nice...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Fancy, Fancy, Fancy!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice :dribble:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! I hope you've got some time on your hands!! I know from personal experience that each of those Anacondas is at least a 2 hour smoke!! That Hoyo is crazy!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty sweet deal!
(wiping the drool off my keyboard)


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice bomb! That Liberty sorta looks like the 2003 I have, but doesn't appear to be as long (check the black label on the side for a date). Great collection of sticks there. Good shot Brian!


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

nice nice very nice


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Fu..That's one hell of a payoff.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!!! I never seen that huge Hoyo before, but heard about it! That must be a fantastic stick...I think it has some nice age on it as well...cause I am not sure if they are still around. Treasure that and savor each puff! That new H Upmann Mag 50 is supposed to be damn good! And the rest is just icing on the cake...what a beautiful hit by Mr. CAO!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

What an amazing hit! Winning is so much better than losing.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely crazy! Wow, Brian - great payout!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice, you'll love the Brazilias!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The MX2 has been in my humidor since year one of the release. The Hoyo is from 2001, The Mag 50 is an 05 and I believe the camacho is an 04...check the label on the side, I forget...LOL The Rass is the youngest, its a march 07.

I get a little pissy when my Cowboys loose so I just took my frustrations out on you!!! 

Enjoy them Frank!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! Brian really is a sore loser.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn! Brian, you take the concept of "sore loser" to a new level! That is one helluva bomb for a bet on a football game! Enjoy Frank! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been wanting to try the RASS bad, but since it is so young I'll let it rest. I can't say the same about the rest of them!
And I guess you remember me saying the Mx2 was a standby stick for me. Think I may try that one first, maybe tonight!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are some awesome smokes;
first time I've seen the Brazilia figurado too.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

HOLY HELL BATMAN! Bigfoot, wanna bet on something? Anything!?!?! tx, fire up one of those Brazillias whenever ya like, but save atleast one for a year...trust me


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn! That's the way to knock a guy around!!


----------

